
After years of preparation Oculus is launching the Rift for pre-order at $599 - BaptisteGreve
https://unimersiv.com/post/after-years-of-preparation-oculus-is-launching-the-rift-for-pre-order-at-599-105/
======
BaptisteGreve
This is a momentous day for VR lovers!

